
PayPal pulls North Carolina plan after transgender bathroom law - yq
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-north-carolina-transgender-paypal-hld-idUSKCN0X21XR
======
laughfactory
I'm so tired of businesses expressing a political perspective. I just want
them to be a business, nothing more. It doesn't even matter if I align with
the political views expressed--I just don't want business + politics. I let
the CEO or PayPal know that I'm disappointed in the politicization of PayPal,
and I'm going to start avoiding doing businesses with companies which are
politically outspoken. I support the right of the CEO to express his
_personal_ opinion, but not to imbue the corporate entity with that opinion.

I suppose this was the inevitable byproduct of Citizens United.

